# Fish finder opinions



## WR00 (Apr 28, 2009)

I am looking for a fish finder currently, GPS really don't matter to much to me right now, but maybe in the future it might? Color or gray scale doesn't matter either. 

I just want a good fish finder, that's easy to read, that I can use on my current boat (bass hunter 10') and will be able to use on a bass boat later on down the road. 

I don't want one that's extremely expensive but don't want a piece of junk either. What would you all recommended?


----------

